# Schwinn 26" Truss Rods



## kruzer (Aug 11, 2021)

Looking for some Post War Schwinn 26" Truss Rods & Bracket. I need the longer ones that measure about 22".
Thanks


----------



## acurint (Aug 17, 2021)

kruzer said:


> Looking for some Post War Schwinn 26" Truss Rods & Bracket. I need the longer ones that measure about 22".
> Thanks
> 
> View attachment 1461223



I have some immaculate ones which I will measure when I get home. What state do you live in and if they are the right size, maybe we can do a trade if you have a solo Polo seat, Schwinn S2 wheel, or a 28 hole 3 speed coaster brake hub. If your items are worth more I can PayPal the difference.


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Jan 17, 2022)

I have these for a 26" Schwinn. Top set are used but good chrome, no rust, but do have some chrome scratches and scuffs from use. $50 plus shipping. Or will swap the lower set of rods which are new and perfect. $60 plus shipping. If interested PM your Zip code & I can get you shipping quote.


----------



## kruzer (Sep 14, 2022)

10~18kustoms said:


> I have these for a 26" Schwinn. Top set are used but good chrome, no rust, but do have some chrome scratches and scuffs from use. $50 plus shipping. Or will swap the lower set of rods which are new and perfect. $60 plus shipping. If interested PM your Zip code & I can get you shipping quote.
> 
> View attachment 1550833
> 
> View attachment 1550834



Thank you just saw this. I think these are too short. I need the longer ones that came on the womens bikes that are about 22"


----------

